# The Avengers!



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

Who else is excited about this?


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Excited is too strong a word.

I'd say I'm cautiously looking forward to it.


----------



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

I take it you're a Justice League fan...
It's okay. No one is perfect.


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

Mememe!

Hesitant about Scarlett Johansson's character though. Would rather have seen.Kate Beckinsale in that role


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

So I hear Thanos is in this movie. . .


----------



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

Khys said:


> Mememe!
> 
> Hesitant about Scarlett Johansson's character though. Would rather have seen.Kate Beckinsale in that role


Ah, they both suck. They should have replaced her character with Spider-Man, but they had to go ahead and give him his own movie.

Jerks.



L'Empereur said:


> So I hear Thanos is in this movie. . .


Beats me--I don't even know who that is.
What about the Silver Surfer? Think he'll appear?

I know the Human Torch is in this movie (kinda weird he is wearing an American themed costume, though).


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Khys said:


> Mememe!
> 
> Hesitant about Scarlett Johansson's character though. Would rather have seen.Kate Beckinsale in that role


Eh, either one is fine.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Duck_of_Death said:


> Beats me--I don't even know who that is.


Thanos (Earth-616) - Marvel Comics Database


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

Duck_of_Death:2404210 said:


> Ah, they both suck. They should have replaced her character with Spider-Man, but they had to go ahead and give him his own movie.
> 
> Jerks.


At least the new film might make up for the Toby Maguire travesty


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze (Apr 21, 2012)

OH HELL YEAH! I'm soo looking forward to it! Me and my little bro were checking out the trailers this morning. Iron Man is the best and Thor's awesome too XD


----------



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

L'Empereur said:


> Thanos (Earth-616) - Marvel Comics Database


Yeah...that's too much reading, dude.
And he's purple.

OUT in my opinion. Purple people can't be cool; doesn't matter how hard they try.


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

Waah? Can't be cool???


----------



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

That is not Thanos.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Your lack of knowledge of comic book characters brings a whole new light to your excitement for the movie.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I went to a cinema this evening to watch it. Lol funny when Loki insults Hulk that he is a god and the hulk is lower than him and then the hulk throws him around the place.


----------



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

I've read alot of reviews and everybody mentions that scene.
Hulk is mentioned quite a bit...audiences have said he makes the movie.

You Brits are lucky. How did you manage to get this before us?


----------



## kryten5786 (Aug 13, 2010)

i just saw it with my friends.... i swear if you took a picture of us watching it you would have seen four 9 year olds sitting on the edge of their seats with grins from ear to ear. it was that good!!!


----------



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

^That's gonna be me in a week.
You better believe it, mister.

In the meantime...er...I don't know.
I'll read some funny books or something.


----------



## refugee (Mar 26, 2010)

L'Empereur said:


> Thanos (Earth-616) - Marvel Comics Database


Marvel had some weird ass characters like this:

The fuck?

Death (Cosmic Entity) - Marvel Comics Database


----------



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't know--I never read Marvel Comics.
But I am a big fan of alien invasion movies.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

refugee said:


> Marvel had some weird ass characters like this:
> 
> The fuck?
> 
> Death (Cosmic Entity) - Marvel Comics Database


What's weird exactly?


----------



## refugee (Mar 26, 2010)

L'Empereur said:


> What's weird exactly?


I just thought it was weird that they would make an anthropomorphized version of death.

I know the Greeks/Egyptians have been doing it since forever, but I just didn't expect it in the Marvel universe.

Also, I thought this character was campy and uninspired.

At least Thanos made more sense.


----------



## Alice_Morgan (Dec 14, 2011)

I've been anticipating this movie for months. Unfortunately, I probably won't be seeing it 'till the 10th [my birthday], but I'm still very excited. I'm especially looking forward to see how Whedon handles Black Widow's character. Gonna be great, I expect.


----------



## Listener (Jan 13, 2011)

Far from excited, but I do have some interest because of Whedon's involvement.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

So, I saw it last night at a special screening.

Joss Whedon can do no wrong.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Whedon's pretty good. Even his run as writer for Astonishing X-men was pretty good.

Rotten Tomatoes at last glance was giving the movie a 97%. That's pretty good too. Basically, it delivers what it seems designed to deliver.


----------



## Elaminopy (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah, I'm looking forward to it. But also:

If the Avengers Were 10 Times Manlier.


----------



## violetscarletblue (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm very excited. Actually I am mosty excited about watching Loki be a badass. XD I love Tom Hiddleston.


----------



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

Just returned from a midnight showing...lives up to the hype (mostly).
The movie is rather bland until Thor shows up. It takes off and soars afterwards.

Great lines, a lot of humor and the Hulk has never been better.

While most of us were expecting Iron Man 2.5, the most identifiable character was Captain America (which is appropriate as he is the unofficial leader of the team).

Make sure to stay for the two after credits sequences.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Duck_of_Death said:


> The movie is rather bland until Thor shows up. It takes off and soars afterwards.


You may not be geek enough to appreciate what happens before Thor shows up.


----------



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

Probably not. Superheroes are for nerds.


----------



## bigtex1989 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hulk really just dominated everything about that movie. The big fight scene (no spoilers I don't think) is a clinic put on by Hulk on how to be awesome at everything.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

Just saw it, I immediately came to the conclusion that Iron Man is an ESTP. He goes by impulse to attack, rather than thinking it through and going with the team, he has a problem following orders. I could see a lot of him in myself. Anyway, I loved it. I don't make it a point to see comic book hero movies, I did see the original Spider Man, with Toby Maguire, in theaters, and I'm a huge Tim Burton and Batman fan, and I saw both Batman, and, Batman returns. I think I'll see the Iron Man series now.


----------



## instruMENTAL (Nov 20, 2011)

I loved Phil's obsession with Captain America. "I mean...I was present when you were unconscious..."


----------



## Agent Blackout (Mar 1, 2012)

duck_of_death said:


> who else is excited about this?


*it was awesome!!*


----------



## xEmilyx (Jan 3, 2011)

watched it. best movie ever


----------



## Coldspot (Nov 7, 2011)

This was the best anyone could have hoped for, well done. It also has all the superhero team-up action pieces in there.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

If I was a superhero, I'd probably be Ironman. Billionare playboy who kicks ass on the side. That or Bruce Wayne.


----------



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

Ugh. Horrible trade-off.

Iron Man has that goofy arc reactor in his chest preventing the shrapnel from entering his heart.
Alcoholic and self-destructive. Okay. He's probably the closest to me now that I think about it.

Bruce Wayne is..._mentally ill_...to say the least. And have you seen where he lives? 
Uh, uh. I'd take Captain America's frisbee throwing abilities (and cheesy costume) before those assholes.

I'd definitely go with Thor, though. 
Model handsome looks, you can teleport between dimensions, wield a huge hammer.
You get to effortlessly bang Natalie Portman, too.

Hell. That would give anybody superpowers on its own.


----------



## flicker099 (Apr 27, 2012)

Loved the movie it was fun to watch! I didn't feel like I was sitting there for two and a half hours because it was so action-packed!

My favorite character was Captain America!


----------

